# 3.91 vs. a new torque convertor, which one would you choose?



## Old_Goat (Oct 7, 2005)

2005 A4 with these mods. Lingenfelter CAI, Nitto 275's, Glasspacks, Tune by Chuck at HPE. Best time 13.217. Wanting real bad to get to 12's.

Over the past couple of days I have done some major searches and have read tons of information on the 3.91 gears and new stalls.

From what I have gathered, IMHO, the thing I don't care for in the new TC'S is the lag time till it kicks in, where the 3.91's are good to go from the get go. I have read differing viewpoints about gas mileage.

I think the cost of a new TC, with a trans. cooler is around 1300 installed, but I am not sure about the cost of new 3.91's installed. I think a new 3.91 cost about 435 or so in the box.

I am thinking 1/4 mile timewise, each does about the same, maybe the 3.91 are just a tad better.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Old_Goat (Oct 7, 2005)

Note to mods/admin.

Please disable my account, and lock this thread. If I, as a GTO owner, can't better feedback than one f'n vote within 24 hours, then this site is not for me.

I will keep myself at ls1gto.com/forums where GTO owners help other GTO owners. The link below was posted about the same time as this one was, and I already have several replies.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74753


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Old_Goat said:


> Note to mods/admin.
> 
> Please disable my account, and lock this thread. If I, as a GTO owner, can't better feedback than one f'n vote within 24 hours, then this site is not for me.
> 
> ...


What a ****ing baby. Waaaaaa waaaaaa :seeya


----------



## Old_Goat (Oct 7, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> What a ****ing baby. Waaaaaa waaaaaa :seeya


I was wondering who would be the first mensa to make a post of this nature. Congrats amigo, you win. 

I am trying to get some ideas on my next upgrade. What better place to ask for some ideas or help than a site of this nature? Hell, I even made it a poll so nobody had to make any remarks, unless they wanted to. I made it so simple that even 05_gto could figure it out, which was asking a lot.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Old_Goat said:


> I was wondering who would be the first mensa to make a post of this nature. Congrats amigo, you win.
> 
> I am trying to get some ideas on my next upgrade. What better place to ask for some ideas or help than a site of this nature? Hell, I even made it a poll so nobody had to make any remarks, unless they wanted to. I made it so simple that even 05_gto could figure it out, which was asking a lot.


YAAAAAAAWWWWWNNNN!


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd go for the 3.91 as it would make OD a little more useful in normal hi-way driving.


----------



## Old_Goat (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you Steve.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

A T/C will do more at the track. They will both hurt your gas milage. So as I've already suggest on LS1GTO.com go with that. 

I got a 3600 T/C and there is no "lag". I hit the gas and I'm off. Yes it doesn't really start to move till around 3400-3600RPM's, though it takes no time for it to get there. 

If you're going to make a big fit cuz no one wanted to comment on your thread expect to be told what I typed. I thought you were leaving cuz this site was not for you?


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Those 3.91's are going to kill your gas mileage with an Auto, but obviously you can afford it. I would go with the 3.91's. Wait a minute shouldn't you be hitting 12's in a stock 05.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

C5ORGTO said:


> Those 3.91's are going to kill your gas mileage with an Auto, but obviously you can afford it. I would go with the 3.91's. Wait a minute shouldn't you be hitting 12's in a stock 05.


Why would you go with the 3.91's? A stall will cut down more on your ET.

3.91's will only make some serious traction problems IMO.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> Why would you go with the 3.91's? A stall will cut down more on your ET.
> 
> 3.91's will only make some serious traction problems IMO.


I couldn't agree more, you'll get more from a stall!!


----------

